# Black Sheep Two One Four sig



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 2, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



What do you think of my sig?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 2, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking very nice. Well done.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

and this should help you load onto your profile....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 6, 2013)

This is another sig I created for myself for my online gaming squad called The HalfBreeds:





This is created using 5 or 6 layers of images blended in.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool sig!

Yep, using layers is the best way to get eye-popping results


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool!


----------

